# how and where to hunt Badgers???



## franklin13

i was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on where and how to hunt badgers???


----------



## reb8600

You can call a badger just like you do coyotes. I wont tell you where or I wont be able to get them.


----------



## utahgolf

west wendover?? the sound of a handful of crisp one dollar bills usually attracts a few


----------



## franklin13

reb8600 said:


> You can call a badger just like you do coyotes. I wont tell you where or I wont be able to get them.


Whats the best way to call them in?


----------



## Bears Butt

Utahgolf, those are "cougars" not badgers.


----------



## utahgolf

I'm not talking about good looking older women... haha badgers are a close relative to the beaver in my book...just a more ferocious kind..and I've seen some ferocious looking badger in west wendover!!!


----------



## franklin13

utahgolf said:


> I'm not talking about good looking older women... haha badgers are a close relative to the beaver in my book...just a more ferocious kind..and I've seen some ferocious looking badger in west wendover!!!


your an idiot......


----------



## utahgolf

> franklin13
> your an idiot......


relax franklin, it was all in jest,,, you don't see too many hunters on here specifically wanting to hunt badgers...so I thought I would joke around on this one...I see you just joined up on here,, some of us like to joke around from time to time..hope you don't get ruffled too easy.


----------



## reb8600

You would be surprised how many people hunt badgers.

Franklin--Use distress sounds like you would for a coyotes, rabbit or bird. A badger will come in aggressively when he does.


----------



## Al Hansen

Most Badgers I have seen have been around varmint populations. They are a source of food for them.


----------



## utahgolf

reb,
I don't doubt that a lot of people hunt them... they are a cool animal..you just don't see a lot of people on here specifically going out for them...I have seen a few if you are interested in them reb. I don't mind sharing info with guys like you that have obviously put in the time but you probably don't really need any help :wink:


----------



## reb8600

You are right about people not posting about them. It is fun to call them in. If you dont mind letting me know where you seen them, I would appreciate it. I know areas to find them but am always looking for more. Send me a PM. Thanks


----------



## franklin13

utahgolf said:


> franklin13
> your an idiot......
> 
> 
> 
> relax franklin, it was all in jest,,, you don't see too many hunters on here specifically wanting to hunt badgers...so I thought I would joke around on this one...I see you just joined up on here,, some of us like to joke around from time to time..hope you don't get ruffled too easy.
Click to expand...

no im fine, i was just messin too, just wanted to contribute to the conversation 8)


----------



## franklin13

point me in the direction utahgolf??? :wink:


----------



## longbow

I called in a badger once while hunting coyotes. It was purly incidental though. He came tromping in like he meant business. Shot him with my 17 Rem. He was still pissed off when I got to him. Had to plug him again. Kinda scary how tough they are.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Weird this topic has came up seeing as how I recently got a very good look at a badger in a field we will be using for sheep when they come off the mountain in a couple weeks. For those of you who have experience, do they call very easily or are they savvy like a coyote? I still don't know if I wanna assassinate him though because he is beneficial to have around to clean house on the rodents that wreak havoc on the field.


----------



## cornerfinder

First find the hole they live in. second get some nice crispy bacon.
Then get a big handful, stuff your hand in the hole and wait. Then when he bites your hand pull him out and tickle him under the arms until he cries UNCLE. By now you will both be laughing. Now is your chance pull out a club and whack him. 
Hunter 1 
Badger 0 
Best part no holes in the hide. Its just like Noodleing sept for badgers. 
Good luck post some pictures PLEASE. 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 10yearquest

Hey frank did you forget the incedent we had a few years ago on the rock cabin trail? Maybe we should go there and call?


----------



## franklin13

10yearquest said:


> Hey frank did you forget the incedent we had a few years ago on the rock cabin trail? Maybe we should go there and call?


your right good idea


----------

